# Judge Judy



## LDUBS (Jul 13, 2018)

I was out doing yard work earlier today. Came inside hot and tired. Figured I would sit down and spend some time on TB. Turned the TV on in the background . Happened to be Judge Judy. 

Of course I've seen the show before but Man-oh-man Judge Judy is one hard a$$. Best thing to do as a plaintiff or defendant in her court is to stand at attention and say nothing but yes ma'am or no ma'am. :shock: 

OK, back to boat & fishing stuff.


----------



## thedude (Jul 13, 2018)

She makes $47 million a year - no joking. The amount of unemployed and retired people that watch must be a BIG number.


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2018)

I was wondering where this post was going when I saw the subject! :LOL2: 

I used to love watching Jerry Springer at lunch time. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 14, 2018)

Jim when I was in college there were people that schedule classes around Springer. Loved watching the craziness. It also reminded me that my family was pretty normal.


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2018)

lovedr79 said:


> Jim when I was in college there were people that schedule classes around Springer. Loved watching the craziness. It also reminded me that my family was pretty normal.



Back in those days we used to work 1/2 mile away from my cousins house (we worked together) and we would shoot over to his house to have lunch and take a power nap, and we would throw Springer on. Never really "watched" it as the power nap took precedent. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 14, 2018)

Naps always take precedence. Lol


----------



## overboard (Jul 14, 2018)

lovedr79 said:


> It also reminded me that my family was pretty normal.



Heck, I thought that those were normal families on Springer, at least in todays society! :lol: 

I always liked to watch Judge Judy, most of the people on there just didn't have a clue and their defense had more holes in it than a colander!
On one show she asked a young girl if she knew what young stupid women grow up to be, the girl just stared at her and Judge Judy gave the answer of "OLD STUPID WOMEN", that girl didn't say too much!!!!!! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2018)

:LOL2:


----------



## Rivernut (Jul 17, 2018)

My friend Kenny was married to her daughter. Can you imagine having JJ as your mother in-law?!?! Lots of money handed down but holy crap! Then to go through a divorce with JJ watching over.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 17, 2018)

I'll bet Kenny has some stories he could tell. 

I just heard on the radio that Judge Judy was the 4th highest paid celebrity based on earnings over the past 12 months. She made $147 million. As I understand it $100 mil was from the sale of a library of back episodes. 

I wonder how much the bailiff guy on the show makes. He must say all of 6 words per episode.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jul 21, 2018)

My sister works for a company that has had some business dealings with Judge Judy. All she said is she is the same way in person as on the show. A real hard azz biatch.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't think the world would be any the worse for wear if we had a lot more like Judge Judy. Just sayin. . . .


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 22, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I don't think the world would be any the worse for wear if we had a lot more like Judge Judy. Just sayin. . . .


**********************************************************************************************

And I have to disagree. IMO, she's no judge, at least not in the traditional sense. She is mouthy, doesn't allow reasonable presentation of evidence, and allows personal opinions to cloud the practice of law far too much.

Law, and the practice of it, shouldn't be an entertainment for the masses. It is a solemn undertaking, and is serious business. To allow it to be abused and misused as a television program just to get ratings and advertiser dollars is something that we're all going to regret at some time in the future.

Just my opinion.....Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 22, 2018)

*"allows personal opinions to cloud the practice of law far too much."*

Too often this seems to be a primary qualification for electing/appointing judges. 

Anyway, I think you make your points well. While I might think our judicial system is in danger, I don't think it is from a daytime TV show. So I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jul 22, 2018)

GTS225 said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the world would be any the worse for wear if we had a lot more like Judge Judy. Just sayin. . . .
> ...


Bear in mind that she is the STAR of a TV show. She was a real judge, in real life. Does she have personal opinions, yes, such as "don't expect tax payers to pay for everything you do then bitch when your drug deal goes south and expect an award."

And let us not forget, she has a history of the case and sworn complaints in front of her prior to the case itself, so she has a leg up on what the viewer sees. Just as we know when our kids are fibbing to us, with as many years judging people as she has, she knows when someone is pissing on her leg.

It is reality TV, not "reality".


----------

